# Recent trips / payment



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow! With all the issues with the Uber app tonight/this morning (oct 31/nov 1) I really hope they make this right! 

Email I just sent Uber:

Hello! I'm a driver for Uber in Jacksonville. I completed three rides this morning (Nov 1, 2014). One ride earned approximately $160 (completed during a 9.8x surge), the second ride earned approximately $40 (completed during a 9.8x surge), and the third ride (completed during a 7.8x surge) would not show the amount earned after the trip was completed. It was after completing the third trip I attempted to view "recent trips" on the driver app and I noticed these rides did not show up. I can very specially name the riders I picked up, when I picked them up, where I picked them up, and where I dropped them off. Please help!


----------



## JLipp (Nov 1, 2014)

Same exact thing happened to me. I drive in OH. One ride i made close to $100 on a 7x surge but it won't show in the list of totals at all. I shot an email to uber right away also. Waiting to hear back. The other drop off was a lot too.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Power in numbers? Maybe it'll just take a little longer to post. I'll keep you/everyone updated.


----------



## Greenburn (Oct 25, 2014)

I can only recall two of my pickups and drop-off locations of missing trips. I wasn't aware I was getting screwed out of others. At least you guys have something to argue! Lucky. 

I honestly believe all of this is on purpose. The timing of when my 2nd trip cutoff tonight was too perfect not to be on purpose. 

I think the drivers should get together and not only strike again, but file a lawsuit.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

My experience has been trips show up in a few hours of completion when the system is really busy.Uber actually says to give them 24 hrs for trips to show.


----------



## GreenBayDriver (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine are slowly starting to appear about 4 hours after they heppened.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I had many issues in Chicago tonight. Even passengers were complaining that their Uber app was crashing. I had one trip where the app just crashed half way through. I e-mailed support about the missing trip. This was on the Android version.


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

they'll show up in a few hours...happens when it's really busy.....keep a small notepad in the car and jot down each trip and check against your trips online the next day...and yeah the app seemed to have issues in numerous cities...really annoying on a busy night


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

They should show up eventually. I had a few tonight that didn't show up until a few hours after the trip. Servers probably just busy for the holiday.


----------



## JLipp (Nov 1, 2014)

One of mine popped up correct (the 7x surge) the other one i was pinged in a 2.75x surge & they charged incorrectly. $7 charged like it was a normal drop off. i emailed them & Im waiting to hear back.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Same deal here in LA. Many trips not showing. Going to bed, can’t be worrying about it.


----------



## CJ138 (Nov 1, 2014)

So I have only been driving for uber for a few weekends- Last night I drove and had a ride from Long Beach CA to Van Nuys (42 miles 5x surge $300) it shows in my completed trips but not in my invoice- every other ride is in my invoice and part of my total payout but this one not. if the rider tries to fight the charge will I still get paid? I know it is high but I picked them up a few blocks away from my house drove them 42 miles away and logged off after and drove 42 miles back home because I didn't want to get taken even further from home. 

The riders asked me how much it would be- I told them I had no idea- its surge pricing and the app should have given a quote (they said it did) but that it would be pricey- I offered if they had somewhere closer I would be happy to take them there.

I'm just worried I wont get paid out for this one because it is so high


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Greenburn said:


> I can only recall two of my pickups and drop-off locations of missing trips.


My wheels don't start rolling until I've written down in my $1.29 drugstore notepad L or U (Lyft/Uber), time of ping, pax name, first line of pickup address. Before going back online at the end of the trip I write the destination address(es), number of trip miles and prime time / surge multiplier if any.

This takes less than 60 seconds in total. It is essential to be able to make sure you get paid and can also detect and contest Uber adjustments. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

****. I guess that’s how I learnt to keep my own records. Uber’s are clearly dogshit, and never in our favor. One of my $100 trips is absent, completely.

Oh my god I am so unbelievably stupid for trusting the app on Halloween. I’ll keep sending e-mails until I think most of it’s been accounted for. The only way I have to piece them together is to look at the map. All my pickups were very close to my drop-offs, so it easy to see if one’s missing.


----------



## CJ138 (Nov 1, 2014)

did you ever get paid out for that $100 trip.... Mine shows as completed in "recent trips" and i have all the info for that $300 ride its just not showing in "invoices"


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I’d give it a day to see if it posts, and then send an e-mail for a ride that big. It’s not implausible that Uber LA choked on all the holiday traffic. I’ll throw a small fit on Monday when it’s not in the check.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

It is extremely common to not see any or some fares right after completion and even for the following few hours. I simply wait and compare their list to mine a few days later. NEVER had an issue of a fare not eventually showing up.


----------



## tylerjmccall (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm still waiting on a $300 fare to show up in my invoices. It shows on my recent trips online and in the app - but no mention of it in my invoice screen. Maybe they requested a fare review?


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Two of my fares are still being recorded incorrectly.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It's not ideal that this is necessary but keeping detailed records is the best thing you can do to make sure you get all the fares you're owed. If you write in and say this trip was from Point A to Point B and that's it, you get whatever the fare estimator says it should cost. If you have more details, the fare we can give you is a lot more exact.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

mtar786 said:


> we? do you work with uber? sorry im pretty new on this website. well i do have details.. not the exact exact address. but pretty much the cross streets and where to where including trip time and distance. its also on my trips fare map.. my question is whether the customer tried to pull off a job or some scam.. or that their credit card couldnt afford the trip or whatever the case may be. thats between the customer and uber right? i still get paid right?


I do, I'm a csr for the NYC area. The thing about really high fares is that they have to be manually approved by management - they look it over to make sure there was no GPS glitches or it was crazily mistimed (they ran across a mistime that added $800 to the fare yesterday). I think the threshold is $250 or $300 so if the fare was that high, that's why. This late in the week, you may not see it on this Tuesday's statement.


----------



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

I made 4 trips in Coral Gables, FL on Halloween night during the surge period ranging between 6.4x and 8.7x... Those fares appeared on my recent trips as the regular uberX price. I emailed uber and told them about it, they replied to me with a bunch of blah blah blah, just to tel me nothing will be done to pay me the surged pricing fares.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

mtar786 said:


> oh great. thank you so much! atleast now i have some peace of mind


Glad I could help!


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

I've panicked several times after not having rides show up on my recent trips or invoice. In the case of your recent trips report, give it 48 hours, then e-mail Uber. In the case of an invoice, wait until the week is over and you're sent your weekly report on Tuesday. In every case I've had a ride missing, it's showed up in the end. It can be unnerving when other recent trips, including subsequent trips show up immediately but others don't. But hold off for 48 hours before e-mailing Uber otherwise you're wasting tech support's time and slowing down their ability to respond to drivers with uncommon issues.

In the case of trips in excess of $100, they sometimes require review and approval and won't show up on your invoice (and you won't get paid for them) until the invoice after the one they should have been included on.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

CJ138 said:


> So I have only been driving for uber for a few weekends- Last night I drove and had a ride from Long Beach CA to Van Nuys (42 miles 5x surge $300) it shows in my completed trips but not in my invoice- every other ride is in my invoice and part of my total payout but this one not. if the rider tries to fight the charge will I still get paid? I know it is high but I picked them up a few blocks away from my house drove them 42 miles away and logged off after and drove 42 miles back home because I didn't want to get taken even further from home.
> 
> The riders asked me how much it would be- I told them I had no idea- its surge pricing and the app should have given a quote (they said it did) but that it would be pricey- I offered if they had somewhere closer I would be happy to take them there.
> 
> I'm just worried I wont get paid out for this one because it is so high


There was an article from a Denver TV station website about a couple of Uber riders who went to the media after exorbitant fare prices. One fare was apparently $539 for a 3 mile trip. The reporter said he got an emailed response from Uber saying that all riders who contacted Uber to complain about high surge rates would get a 25% reduction. I think you'll get paid, but don't expect the full amount.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> There was an article from a Denver TV station website about a couple of Uber riders who went to the media after exorbitant fare prices. One fare was apparently $539 for a 3 mile trip. The reporter said he got an emailed response from Uber saying that all riders who contacted Uber to complain about high surge rates would get a 25% reduction. I think you'll get paid, but don't expect the full amount.


Bullshitt on that $539 for 3 miles. Not possible. Highest rates went were 9.8x surge, which with the per min and per mile amount would come out to roughly $15/mile assuming 1 minute per mile. Three mile ride could not have been more than $60.

Additionally, I haven't heard from anyone who's had fares adjusted for the weekend. Maybe Uber policy was not to adjust fares for drivers this weekend.

Furthermore, I am still missing one fare completely. They have not responded to my followup email.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

duggles said:


> Bullshitt on that $539 for 3 miles. Not possible. Highest rates went were 9.8x surge, which with the per min and per mile amount would come out to roughly $15/mile assuming 1 minute per mile. Three mile ride could not have been more than $60.
> 
> Additionally, I haven't heard from anyone who's had fares adjusted for the weekend. Maybe Uber policy was not to adjust fares for drivers this weekend.
> 
> Furthermore, I am still missing one fare completely. They have not responded to my followup email.


I found the story. I may have been wrong on the $539, but that's what I thought I remembered from reading the article about 10 hours ago.

http://www.9news.com/story/news/local/2014/11/02/some-uber-rides-cost-hundreds-of-dollars/18360907/

DENVER - Some users of the popular taxi alternative service Uber say the company took advantage of them on a busy Halloween night by charging roughly seven times the normal fare.

For a 25 minute, 18 mile ride from Golden to Denver, Elliott Asbury paid $539.

"People told me about Uber. I thought I'd check it out," Asbury said. "I get home and the guy hits the button on his phone and all of a sudden, in big bold letters, it says $539 on the screen."

Asbury said even his driver was shocked by the high fare.

However, Uber says high fares are common for busy nights of the year, such as Halloween, when they charge what they call "surge rates" during peak hours.

In Asbury's case, he was charged 7.4 times what his normal fare would've been: $72.85.

"Uber was founded with the goal of ensuring a safe, reliable ride, wherever and whenever," an Uber spokesman told 9NEWS. "For many riders in Colorado, Uber is their ride of choice, and dynamic pricing allows us to remain the reliable choice, even on the busiest nights of the year."

But Asbury said the fare was too much, as did Kerith Francis, an experienced Uber user. She was stunned to find out how much her 3.8 mile ride cost her.

"I just saw this morning when I got the email receipt that it was $160," Francis said. "I just heard a response saying, 'We gave you notification that there would be an upcharge,' which again, I'm aware of, but $160 for 3.8 miles, that's more than an upcharge."

Uber said they will refund 25% of charges for consumers who experienced "surge" costs for the first time.

(KUSA-TV © 2014 Multimedia Holdings Corporation)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

mtar786 said:


> I should get paid either way right?


Is this a philosophical question?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

duggles said:


> Bullshitt on that $539 for 3 miles. Not possible. Highest rates went were 9.8x surge, which with the per min and per mile amount would come out to roughly $15/mile assuming 1 minute per mile. Three mile ride could not have been more than $60.


Who has ever averaged 60 mph on a three mile ride??


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

I had issues with a fare that did not show the surged price. I argued via email that the price was wrong. Uber wrote back that surge price is calculated automatically. Why in the world would I accept a non-surged ride when my area is up to 9.8x?! I was pissed when a ride was only $20 total. Nooooo way that was correct.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

If the surge was in effect when a ride was accepted, but was not when the ride started; what takes precedence?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> There was an article from a Denver TV station website about a couple of Uber riders who went to the media after exorbitant fare prices. One fare was apparently $539 for a 3 mile trip. The reporter said he got an emailed response from Uber saying that all riders who contacted Uber to complain about high surge rates would get a 25% reduction. I think you'll get paid, but don't expect the full amount.


If your fare goes down just because of a surge complaint, you need to keep emailing til they fix it because that's ridiculous. We never adjust the driver's side when we're doing a courtesy adjustment.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If your fare goes down just because of a surge complaint, you need to keep emailing til they fix it because that's ridiculous. We never adjust the driver's side when we're doing a courtesy adjustment.


@thehappytypist What do you know about a completely missing fare? I started a trip on Halloween but when I ended it the app was crashing (as it was reportedly crashing for many people). When I restarted it wasn't still in trip mode and there was no record of trip? I have rider first name, surge rate beginning adress/time, end address/time. The ride is completely missing. I sent an email and was told due to the outage to wait and it would show up. It did not and I emailed back but haven't gotten a response yet. What's the procedure in this case?

PS I have noticed a reply to a first CSR response often takes much longer than the original response.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If your fare goes down just because of a surge complaint, you need to keep emailing til they fix it because that's ridiculous. We never adjust the driver's side when we're doing a courtesy adjustment.


Clarification: The article stated that Uber would reduce surge fares for customers who called to complain, but only if it was the first time they had ever experienced a surge fare.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If your fare goes down just because of a surge complaint, you need to keep emailing til they fix it because that's ridiculous. We never adjust the driver's side when we're doing a courtesy adjustment.


I've had multiple rides that I've had to cancel at high traffic events because I could not find the passenger due to thousands of people leaving an event at once, or for whatever reason. It's happened to me at least three times. Each time I've emailed about it, CSR tells me that if it's the rider's first cancellation, then I don't get squat. Uber should eat this, as far as I'm concerned. They are the ones offering that promotion, not me! I want my $5 cancellation fee!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I've had multiple rides that I've had to cancel at high traffic events because I could not find the passenger due to thousands of people leaving an event at once, or for whatever reason. It's happened to me at least three times. Each time I've emailed about it, CSR tells me that if it's the rider's first cancellation, then I don't get squat. Uber should eat this, as far as I'm concerned. They are the ones offering that promotion, not me! I want my $5 cancellation fee!


I actually avoid after event pickups from now on. I will be close by in another part of town hoping for a fare in the surge area but away from the driving event.

Always happy to work before a concert or a football game. But after my last Broncos game were I spent an hour with 3 pax trying to get them to come to my car, because police don't allow vehicles into the stadium when games end, as all roads are exits for the traffic surge from parking. Two of them cancelled quickly after asking them to come to me. The third took 15 minutes to get to my car but I had to stick with the ride as the surge was dropping. Got lucky with them, they were very thankful and tipped $10 on their $30 ride.

Still, the lesson was learned, don't do after event pickups. Unless you get there before the event ends and waste time sitting around waiting for it to end, just so you have a prime pickup location. Not at all worth it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> I had issues with a fare that did not show the surged price. I argued via email that the price was wrong. Uber wrote back that surge price is calculated automatically. Why in the world would I accept a non-surged ride when my area is up to 9.8x?! I was pissed when a ride was only $20 total. Nooooo way that was correct.


I think the best way to approach working for Uber is on the basis that you _may_ get paid for the work you do - no guarantees.

Luckily, Lyft provides lots of business in my area, so I've cut my Uber work down by about 80%, still make the same money and don't have to go through so much of the excruciating frustration of dealing with them.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

duggles said:


> I actually avoid after event pickups from now on. I will be close by in another part of town hoping for a fare in the surge area but away from the driving event.
> .


I wish we had that option here in Wichita. Uber is brand new here and demand isn't there at all outside bar closing time on the weekends.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

cheerose said:


> If the surge was in effect when a ride was accepted, but was not when the ride started; what takes precedence?


When the trip was accepted.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> I had issues with a fare that did not show the surged price. I argued via email that the price was wrong. Uber wrote back that surge price is calculated automatically. Why in the world would I accept a non-surged ride when my area is up to 9.8x?! I was pissed when a ride was only $20 total. Nooooo way that was correct.


In the future, hit INFO after you accept a surge trip to verify the multiplier. It appears next to the rider's name and rating. No multiplier, no surge fare.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> @thehappytypist What do you know about a completely missing fare? I started a trip on Halloween but when I ended it the app was crashing (as it was reportedly crashing for many people). When I restarted it wasn't still in trip mode and there was no record of trip? I have rider first name, surge rate beginning adress/time, end address/time. The ride is completely missing. I sent an email and was told due to the outage to wait and it would show up. It did not and I emailed back but haven't gotten a response yet. What's the procedure in this case?
> 
> PS I have noticed a reply to a first CSR response often takes much longer than the original response.


It was probably escalated since it still hadn't appeared. Escalated tickets can take some time but it sounds like they're making sure the missing trips are paid out.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Clarification: The article stated that Uber would reduce surge fares for customers who called to complain, but only if it was the first time they had ever experienced a surge fare.


That's standard procedure.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That's standard procedure.


That's crappy standard procedure. The rider is clearly made aware of the surge multiplier, as well as what the base fare and per mileage rates are. So they just click the button to accept it and then complain about it later. What's the point of having the surge at all, then?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> That's crappy standard procedure. The rider is clearly made aware of the surge multiplier, as well as what the base fare and per mileage rates are. So they just click the button to accept it and then complain about it later. What's the point of having the surge at all, then?


They only get that discount once, the first time they encounter surge pricing.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

mtar786 said:


> hey guys i just wanted to mention i got that large trip put into my paystatement that they just email me. oh and btw the fare was for 672 dollars


Awesome! I'm glad you got it.


----------



## ocuberdriver (Nov 15, 2014)

I did a trip from laguna Niguel, OC to las vegas the other night and the fare was $379 .. same thing it shows everywhere except in the payment summary... Uber C/S said they do a fare review... Do we not get paid if they try to deny or any issue with CC? That's assuming that's the reason for not showing up. Should I be worried?


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

During high traffic events, I call the passenger and arrange a mutually convenient pickup point. If they don't answer or there is any unusual circumstance at all, I cancel, no question whatsoever.


----------

